# Steroid Labs



## Getbigandpress (Sep 8, 2016)

So I'm fairly new to the forum thing and I don't know if I'm going about this correctly. Already introduced myself but I have some questions about labs or if this forum is sponsored by any reputable labs. In the past I've used dlabs they sell good bulk bottles at a low rate and they haven't been around they fell off the face of the Earth. I was just wondering if someone could recommend or explain to me how to go about this the right way in this forum or message me it would be appreciated. If I violated any rules I apologize ahead of time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2016)

We do not have sponsored labs/sources here, nor do we take to kindly to labs that try to jump in here and peddle their shit. If you have people pm-ing you trying to sell stuff, report them. No respectable member will recommend any lab to you or point you in any direction. They're illegal drugs; it's not supposed to be easy. 

What we provide here is information on how to do things correctly and safely.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2016)

Asking strangers on the Internet for gear is a great way to get scammed... you kind of just have to read posts and sometimes a name will pop up.  Like tool said ignore any pm you get. No reputable source reaches out like that.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 9, 2016)

Jada once sold me a lab with only 3 legs, he never told me how the dog lost the missing leg....


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Jada once sold me a lab with only 3 legs, he never told me how the dog lost the missing leg....



lol Was that the blind dog he had that ran out in front of a car? He stuck you with that one?


----------



## green (Sep 9, 2016)

Stick around and read and you will find something


----------



## automatondan (Sep 9, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Jada once sold me a lab with only 3 legs, he never told me how the dog lost the missing leg....



Bahahahhahahahahahahahahaaa hahaha ha hahaha ha ha


----------



## stonetag (Sep 10, 2016)

Labs are great water dogs.


----------



## Getbigandpress (Sep 12, 2016)

Say no more fellas understood


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 14, 2016)

I joined and have been reading alot and still havent seen a name or anything      yall dont jump down my throat but im just getting frustrated     my guy i was getting from hot in a car accident and passed      he was not only my source but a good friend and workout partner       now im stuck in arkansas with only 5ml of test enanthate and 6ml of tren ace left to my name       i guess im ****ed        any help or pointing in right direction would be greatly appreciated          peace


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 14, 2016)

Staley40 said:


> I joined and have been reading alot and still havent seen a name or anything      yall dont jump down my throat but im just getting frustrated     my guy i was getting from hot in a car accident and passed      he was not only my source but a good friend and workout partner       now im stuck in arkansas with only 5ml of test enanthate and 6ml of tren ace left to my name       i guess im ****ed        any help or pointing in right direction would be greatly appreciated          peace




I haven't even been here a full week. I've learned plenty just from reading. This is my 5th post. Its all here. I'm sorry to hear about your friend, but you just have to work a little harder. Do a little digging. No one is going to just flat out help you find something that is illegal man.


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 14, 2016)

I know that bro,and im not asking for someone to just give me that information right off the bat,but      well hell,i guess i just dont know what im trying to say,all i know is that my friend that passed had the best connect and i could get whatever i wanted whenever i wanted and i guess im just a little lost right now .not only have i been in gear for about 1 1/2 years on and off, and believe i had low t to begin with,cause ever since starting i have felt so much better,like night and day.and im just worried about what the future holds.i dont wanna go back feeling the way i did before i started,and not to mention start losing all of my gains.  I mived to arkansas in 2012 and met my friend like 2 years ago.he ended up being not only my source but a best friend and work out partner. Just alot of confusion right now.sorry if i seem to be like the new guy asking for a handout source.im just getting very nervous is all.  Yall have a great evening fellas and ill keep reading and hopefully see something.     Peace


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear about everything u going through man I feel for you. I couldn't imagine being in your shoes. Anyways, try to have patience. A good source is always hard to find. I think everyone has been without a source one time or another. Losing a good legit local source is specially difficult. I get my stuff local, never ordered anything online but I heard there are some sites that sell. Wish I could help you more. Good luck man and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you bro,i really appreciate it!  Good people here,glad that i joined..


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 15, 2016)

There's a lot of good people here with tons of knowledge. Stay around and stay active. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 15, 2016)

If you knew him for two years and worked out with him then don't you know anyone that he was friends with that did AAS too?  Maybe one of them was his supplier or knows who his supplier was.  I gather he didn't brew it in his basement by himself.  Don't you watch any movies like Walking tall with the Rock?  Take me to drug school....


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 15, 2016)

His supplier was from missouri and he would just wire him the money for what he wanted  ir what we wanted and the guy wiuld bring it to him within a week. I never met the guy.he was really discreet.thats all i know ,...i wish i would have been able to meet the guy but unfortunately i did not ever


----------



## jSalud (Sep 23, 2016)

Staley40 said:


> I joined and have been reading alot and still havent seen a name or anything      yall dont jump down my throat but im just getting frustrated     my guy i was getting from hot in a car accident and passed      he was not only my source but a good friend and workout partner       now im stuck in arkansas with only 5ml of test enanthate and 6ml of tren ace left to my name       i guess im ****ed        any help or pointing in right direction would be greatly appreciated          peace



I know what it is like to not have a reliable source man. I've been there a few times before but this board does NOT have sponsors or provide info on where you can source these kinds of things. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## Eseal (Sep 26, 2016)

If no source reaches out then how could one ever acquire anything?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 27, 2016)

Time. Patience. Getting to know the right people. Eventually if your not an idiot they will probably open up to you.


----------



## Staley40 (Sep 27, 2016)

Well ive pretty much given up..all the people ive met here are supercool and i will stay a member because i enjoy learning new things and eeading all the threads but as far as trying to find a source  ive given up on that..as soon as u mention anything remotely close about a source you get cut off with the quickness. .nobody has been an asshole or nothing like thst at all and i love coming to this forum and reading..i just finished the little bit of test e and tren ace i had left now im left with nothing..and in top of everything from my friend and source passing away,my wife and i just separated  so it just feels like my whole life is falling apart...so i dont know what to do....i know without the gear im gonns start feeling like total shit because i had low t to begin with so i just dont know...  talk to yall later...just had to get some shit off my chest i guess......peace yall


----------



## jSalud (Sep 28, 2016)

If you are in a bad place in life adding more substances is never the answer; however, if you are truly a case of clinically low testosterone your best course of action is to see a doctor who can prescribe a safe and legal way to get your levels up to par. I'm sorry to hear that it ain't working out too well for you in real life but if this is the lowest point there is nowhere else for things to go other than back up.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 28, 2016)

Eseal said:


> If no source reaches out then how could one ever acquire anything?



My first sources were people I met in the gym who are in the competitive scene. If you have proven yourself to them in the gym and they get to know you it might happen someday. It took me years to find one for the first time. Had to pay my dues.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 28, 2016)

jSalud said:


> My first sources were people I met in the gym who are in the competitive scene. If you have proven yourself to them in the gym and they get to know you it might happen someday. It took me years to find one for the first time. Had to pay my dues.



^This

10 Char


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with PillarofBalance you will just get scammed and if you get a product it will be vitamins if your lucky


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2016)

Not trying to be a dick here, but if all that stuff is going on in your life right now you may want to look into hitting  up a friend or some professional help for venting and etc.      You sound  desperate and scammers will take advantage of you.  No one here is going to give you any connections  for illegal drugs.   Advise, tips etc. Sure.  Good luck.


----------



## Staley40 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not desperate at all..just talking and not one to get scammed either or taken advantage of...im not an idiot ...at that time really just needed to let some shit out and got some good feedback..Things are better other than finding another source but ill get one.......thanks


----------



## N-Erg (Oct 7, 2016)

Staley40 said:


> Not desperate at all..just talking and not one to get scammed either or taken advantage of...im not an idiot ...at that time really just needed to let some shit out and got some good feedback..Things are better other than finding another source but ill get one.......thanks



Bro if you found this board then chances are you can find another board that will have source sponsors and whatnot. Google searching can yield many decent sources for you to find your gear that you want to run.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 8, 2016)

snake said:


> lol Was that the blind dog he had that ran out in front of a car? He stuck you with that one?


dog's name is lucky


----------



## Staley40 (Oct 9, 2016)

Lol.....we actually had a neighbor when i was growing up that had a catahoula 3 legged,blind in one eye dog that was named lucky...lost its leg getting hit by a truck...my uncle also had a great dane,tallest dog ive ever seen named shorty..haha


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

lol  were is the dog now


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

just keep looking takes time you will find one


----------

